# What would i get



## madman (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi 

I have a blue mottled Pekin cockerel running with a cuckoo Pekin hen does any one now what I would get

Thanks


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

I say u might get some short of mottled


----------

